# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Mijn voet proneert . . . so what!

## peteroomens

*Een gezonde voet steunen? Nee!!!*

Een gemiddelde voetafdruk in het zand. Wat opvalt is dat de voet, ter hoogte van de binnenboog, de grond helemaal niet raakt! Dat komt omdat de voet juist daar een veerkrachtige constructie is. Wanneer dat niet het geval zou zijn, zou iedere stap tot in ons hoofd nadreunen.

Voeten die niet zo veerkrachtig zijn, moeten eigenlijk getraind worden! Het is vreemd dat heel veel schoenen voorzien zijn van een standaard voetbed, nota bene gebaseerd op de afdruk van iemand anders! Een voetbed steunt precies ter hoogte van die binnenboog, waardoor de voet juist belemmerd wordt in z'n veerkracht. Dat is zo iets als iemand die goed kan zien een bril voorschrijven . . .

Een steun(zool) heeft eigenlijk alleen zin, wanneer een voet het echt niet meer alleen afkan en nadat getracht is de voet-eigen (intrinsieke) spieren te trainen. Dit geldt zeker voor kinderen. Nog niet zo lang geleden werd kinderen ongeveer standaard een steun in de schoenen voorgeschreven. Gelukkig is men hiervan terugkomen.

Proneren is de natuurlijke reactie van een veerkrachtige voet en herstelt zich onder normale omstandigheden vanzelf!

Een vraag tot overdenken ten slotte: waarom komen de onoverwinnelijke marathonlopers uit landen als b.v. Kenia?

----------

